# Considering New Receiver



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a new receiver, and I think I kind of have it narrowed to the Marantz SR6006 or the Denon 3312CI.

I currently have a Marantz SR4003. Which has done very well for me. I love the clean, warm sound it has. But it is missing some features I want. First it can't upconvert, and it only has 3 hdmi inputs, which has become a problem for me as more and more devices have shifted over. 

Also, do the Denon and Marantz both have Audyssee MultiEQ XT? I saw on the Marantz website it is MultiEQ XT pro, but from Audysee's site the pro monicker seemed to just be better software. I'm confused on that point.

I haven't really looked at any Yamaha or Pioneer receivers just because I've been doing my searching on Accessories4Less as $800 is pretty near my firm upper limit. And I'd like to get as much value for the money as possible, and I don't mind a refurb at all. My 4003 came from A4L as a refurb and has been amazing.

I know the 6006 and the 3312 both have two hdmi outputs, but I've read conflicting information as to whether they can output different sources or if they will output the same video feed. 

I think I've kind of ruled out onkyo receivers between the stories of failure I've read and also their really bright output. I prefer a more neutral sound.

So, with all that said, what can you tell me about the above receivers, and which would you recommend, or should hold out and wait? I don't *need* a new receiver, and have no issues waiting a year or two if a new generation of receivers is coming down the pipes. I know with 4k on the horizon everything looks ready to shift again. If I buy a new receiver I'd like it to be in duty for at least 5 years.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Both of those are pretty comparable. As you have pointed out, about the biggest difference is the MultiEQ XT pro on the Marantz and a little more power with the Denon. Either should be a great receiver. Personally I'd probably go with the Denon over the Marantz for no reason other than my experience with my Denon 3805.


----------



## rando (Nov 15, 2011)

I just picked up up a Denon 2112 last night to audition against my dated Sony TA-E9000ES/TA-N9000ES. The apparent build quality compared to the ES gear is a bit alarming. Fortunately, the sound improvement over my current gear seems significant. The benefits of the TA-E/TA-N are probably better suited to a properly prepared theatre/room rather than my living room where we do our primary listening/viewing.

To sum it up, the Denon units seem like winners. You might want to check out some threads about the supposed HDMI video mangling through the 2312 and 3312 though. I'm not sure if that's just some or all of the units.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

rando said:


> I just picked up up a Denon 2112 last night to audition against my dated Sony TA-E9000ES/TA-N9000ES. The apparent build quality compared to the ES gear is a bit alarming. Fortunately, the sound improvement over my current gear seems significant. The benefits of the TA-E/TA-N are probably better suited to a properly prepared theatre/room rather than my living room where we do our primary listening/viewing.
> 
> To sum it up, the Denon units seem like winners. You might want to check out some threads about the supposed HDMI video mangling through the 2312 and 3312 though. I'm not sure if that's just some or all of the units.


I moved from Sony ES gear to Denon this year as well. The sound quality difference is indeed amazing. (I replaced a lesser Sony with the 2112, and my better ES with the 3312.)

I think part of the "build quality" you're referring to is weight, but the Denon's use class D amps which are going to be much lighter than the older amp tech used in the older Sony's. The tech has had time to work out, and despite the oddness of a receiver that light weight (after spending years using weight as a rule of thumb of sorts to judge quality!), I am still blown away by the sound. HUGE convert to Audyssey.

That said, I'm surprised you went from a relatively high end Sony to a midrange Denon... why not the 3312?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Since the 4003 doesn't have Dolby True HD, either of those will be an upgrade. I would have to say they are about equal. I have never heard of an Onkyo being "bright", some speakers with a metal dome tweeter yes, receiver no.

I am personnally waiting for next year to buy a model with XT32 from this year


----------



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeh, I was looking at the XT32. I think I may hold out and get one next year. There are other things I want to get such as a roku and a logitech link among other things anyway.


----------



## rando (Nov 15, 2011)

KalaniP said:


> I moved from Sony ES gear to Denon this year as well. The sound quality difference is indeed amazing. (I replaced a lesser Sony with the 2112, and my better ES with the 3312.)
> 
> I think part of the "build quality" you're referring to is weight, but the Denon's use class D amps which are going to be much lighter than the older amp tech used in the older Sony's. The tech has had time to work out, and despite the oddness of a receiver that light weight (after spending years using weight as a rule of thumb of sorts to judge quality!), I am still blown away by the sound. HUGE convert to Audyssey.
> 
> That said, I'm surprised you went from a relatively high end Sony to a midrange Denon... why not the 3312?


The 2112 has the features I need. With the 3312 and some custom 12V to s-link triggering circuit I could continue to use the TA-N. I have no plans to move to 7.1, 9.1 or 11.1 any time soon. Also there is the issue that was reported with the 2312 and 3312 hdmi video processing that is/was a concern.


----------

